

Linus Torvalds goes off on Linux and Git - ben_hall
http://typicalprogrammer.com/?p=143

======
masukomi
SATIRE folks... satire. There's a tag to that effect at the top of the post.

------
bertzzie

        I have a text editor I’ve been using myself that is so complicated it makes VIM look like Notepad — maybe I’ll release that.
    

This is interesting. Has Linus talk more about this editor he is using? Maybe
if he releases it, the editor will be the new trend he's talking about :D

~~~
tsahyt
Linus uses MicroEMACS. This post is satire.

------
martius
Imho, it does not sound like it's Torvalds. I've never seen him talking about
node or rails or any other web technology.

~~~
sut101
It's tagged as "satire" (immediately below the title).

~~~
dasil003
I guess it was good in that it had me going, but the cynicism really made me
sad until I realized it wasn't real.

------
6ren
A user once told me my product had no geek cred because it was too easy to
use.

------
mavelikara
Reminds me of: <http://joelrunyon.com/two3/an-unexpected-ass-kicking>

------
tangue
It sounds quite strange, as martius mentioned Torvalds doesn't speak of other
technologies and he is known for using a custom version of MicroEmacs

------
Cacti
You can tell in the first line it's a joke.

